# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Shrimp.. where to get ??

## acidjc

Hi all,
anyone know where to get really special shrimp for my newly planted tank..
I'm talking about special shrimps just for planted tank..and what the type of shrimp available in LFS.. any pls enlighten me.. :Smug:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

go to Nature:
tiger shrimp (long queue)cherry red shrimp (good mortality rate)taiwan shrimp (small little bugger but cheap)your everyday Malayan shrimpyour everyday Yamato shrimp
go to ProPet in Tampines you can get bumblebee shrimp.

----------


## tawauboy

choy,
becoming 2nd 'hei bee' king, ah. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## juggler

PetMart sells Yamato shrimps at $12 per pack of 20 pieces.

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/17/2002 1:47:53 PM 
> 
> choy,
> becoming 2nd 'hei bee' king, ah. [] [] [] 
> ----------------


[ :Embarassed: ] I prefer to be &amp;quot;live' hei king leh. all my tiger ROD already, bumblebee also, yamato recently got wiped out, only the cherry red for some reason damn super fit [: :Smile: ]

----------


## tawauboy

so what are you getting as your new batch of 'recruits'?

----------


## hwchoy

still hoping to get some tiger and bumblebee. the cherry reds are doing well but they get less and less visible as my hairgrass grows longer and longer. last week I need a trim, and man! they grew like crazy in a week to take revenge on me, this weekend looks like have to play barber again leh [:0] 

what I'm really trying to get are the coloured malayans. I used to have them, but they lost all their colours the moment I put them in a holding tank. Now all the malayans I get refuse to develop any substantial colours.  :Mad:

----------


## hwchoy

oh and of course not to forget the mosquito shrimps. don't seem to have any supply at all! the only hope is hei-bee king breeds them in large number and release them on the market  :Razz:  hint...hint...hint...

----------


## Plantbie

Anywhere else in the west i get get these shrimps? 

I am planning to visit Teos farm tomorrow.

----------


## coryfav

tawauboy, ya lor, i also noticed choy very active when it comes to his &amp;quot;hei&amp;quot; topic![ :Grin: ] &amp;quot;hei ong&amp;quot;, &amp;quot;ha wong&amp;quot;, lah! :Angel:  

plantbie, try Gan when you're at Teo. read our &amp;quot;hei ong&amp;quot; got his coloured malayan shrimps from Gan...
 :Smile:  then after that don't forget to report back to him, so that he can get what he's hunting for and maybe reward you with more varieties! :Evil:  [ :Grin: ] 

choy, i just threw a bag (100's) of malayan shrimps into my 2ft plant (not &amp;quot;planted tank&amp;quot; cos &amp;quot;low tech&amp;quot; lah) tank few days ago. for varieties, what else would you suggest? ta! :Smile:

----------


## tawauboy

coryfav,
you noticed that too, hehehe.

choy,
ya lah! give your hair grass a 'recruit cut' to welcome your new recruits.
so the comman ones available now are yamatos and malayan?

for your malayans, what about feeding them with carrots?

----------


## acidjc

Waaa.. only 2 days and I got so many replies.. thank folks you are all so kind :Wink:  

I will check out these places over the weekend ...and get myself some shrimp by then [ :Grin: ]  :Angel:   :Smug:  

thank folks

----------


## hwchoy

wah lau, kena hantam. the real hei-bee king hiding one-side keeping quiet leh... pretend nothing happen even though I hint so hard. I only hei-bee dsciple leh. Him and Nature is the only place (plus GenX) I have seen mosquito shrimp before... very cute buggers (the mosquito shrimp I mean) they swim around like helicopters, very different from other shrimps.

Flor, can try cherry red (but a bit ex, try to get from Nature) as they are more hardy.

Tawauboy, none of my fishes and shrimps would eat carrot, whether raw or boiled!

----------


## coryfav

choy, thanks for the tips!

----------


## MECH

> ----------------
> On 8/19/2002 4:01:33 AM 
> 
> wah lau, kena hantam. the real hei-bee king hiding one-side keeping quiet leh... pretend nothing happen even though I hint so hard. I only hei-bee dsciple leh.
> ----------------



just joking  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

I knew it! he's hiding and making these cartoons when he should be breeding mosquito shrimps leh! hint... hint... hint...  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## tawauboy

hehehehe
drop so many hints! :Wink:

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/20/2002 12:21:55 PM 
> 
> hehehehe
> drop so many hints!
> ----------------


but the mosquito shrimp beli beli cute leh... si beh gian lah...

----------


## hoppinghippo

choy: the mosquito one you saw at nature rite? I also saw, really quite pretty! actually I wonder if locally we have any place can catch shrimp then can have our own wild shrimps

----------


## hwchoy

yah you will only get ghost shrimp lor [ :Embarassed: ] 

acutally I have seen Marina South park along the stream margin got lots of shrimp (plus guppies lah) but looks like ghost shrimp even from the shore [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## Plantbie

Just gotten 100 malayian shrimp back home from Keong Seong.

Wonderful workers  :Smile: 

Any idea what to get to clean off the algae on the walls of the tank?

----------


## acidjc

anyone know where can I buy mosquito shrimp.. I saw the picture on the net.. very beautiful shrmip... and how much will this shrimp cost in S'pore?

----------


## vinz

Depends on what algae is on the wall. Otos are one. Snails, plecos, farlowella (6 inch long, needs large tank).

----------


## hwchoy

the going price is around $1.50, but the problem is the supply. there isn't any [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> what I'm really trying to get are the coloured malayans. I used to have them, but they lost all their colours the moment I put them in a holding tank. Now all the malayans I get refuse to develop any substantial colours.  
> ----------------


HWChoy,
Are the coloured malayans you are refering to those shrimps that developed into dark brown/red types?

----------


## NinjaFly

ACID Fish,

What is that url where you saw a pix of that mosqitoe shrimps?

----------


## acidjc

check out this for mosquito shrimp

http://www.aquarealms.com/fishshow.asp?idno=30

nice shrimp...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

ask the Heibee king 'MECH&amp;quot; that pics or all other shrimps pic belongs to him  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/21/2002 2:26:04 PM 
> HWChoy,
> Are the coloured malayans you are refering to those shrimps that developed into dark brown/red types?
> 
> 
> ----------------


yah, just your regular malayan shrimps but some will sometimes develop colours like maroon, red, purple, dark brown, black, spots, blue and green!

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 8/21/2002 11:33:14 AM 
> 
> the going price is around $1.50, but the problem is the supply. there isn't any [] 
> ----------------



$1.50 .. is a good price .. I willing to pay for it.. but no supply at all..
I remembered last year I saw it at PetSafari and asked them how much it cost and they said for member only!  :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

now i know how the name mosquito shrimp comes about.. the reddish color stick in front of it head, reminds me of the &amp;quot;needle&amp;quot; that the mosquitoes use to suck out blood... do they (the mossie shrimps) do that.. i.e suck blood???

----------


## wahahaha8

i read from previous topic that GAN aquarium use to sell shrimp rite ? anyone know is he still selling those freshwater shrimp?

----------


## Simon

Gan selling malayan and yamato... better to get from Ben at tiong bahru or Petmart

----------


## acidjc

I was at TB yesterday.. only got to see ghost shrimp...  :Sad:

----------


## coryfav

hi, if you want malayan shrimps from ben/tiongbahru, can order a bag (100's) from him. :Smile:

----------


## wahahaha8

a bag of 100 malayan shrimp cost how much ?

----------


## acidjc

brought 10 yamato shrimps at TB/Ben today..[: :Smile: ] 
but later tonight.. 3 die [ :Embarassed: ] 

thinking of going to Nature tomorrow... anyone know Nature got shrimp?

----------


## vinz

Nature does sell shrimp. You can call them at 62556051 and check if they have any stock.

----------


## CM Media

Went to Nature last night and they have some malayan shrimps &amp;amp; a tank of SAE

----------


## MECH

> ----------------
> On 8/21/2002 3:24:07 PM 
> 
> ask the Heibee king 'MECH&amp;amp;amp;quot; that pics or all other shrimps pic belongs to him  
> ----------------


MOSQUITE SHRIMP

Oops.....wrong picture
Above shrimp should be Hwchoy's tiger shrimp at 30'C.........hahahahaaa  :Smile: 
Just joking :Razz:  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Here you go........Mosquito Shrimp

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

actually that was what my mosquito shrimps looked like after both of them attended airborne course, without parachutes [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 8/23/2002 10:08:55 PM 
> 
> actually that was what my mosquito shrimps looked like after both of them attended airborne course, without parachutes [] 
> ----------------


hwchoy, u mean u kept mosquito shrimps b4?.. how many u have that time?..
 :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

Yes YES, someone graciously passed me two. Damn suay both of them jumped after a week [ :Embarassed: ] [ :Knockout: ] [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## MECH

Don't be sad[ :Embarassed: ] Hwchoy I give you some mosquito shrimp *if* they breed  :Wink:   :Razz:  

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## ryan

hey do ya'll know if golden rams eat shrimps?
cuz i like lost $50 bucks worth of red shrimps(20only)
in my densly planted tank...
but as the malayan shrimps are bigger... i think only the smaller shimps in this case being the red shrimps, were eaten...

----------


## YES

> ----------------
> On 8/24/2002 8:56:01 PM 
> 
> Don't be sad[] Hwchoy I give you some mosquito shrimp *if* they breed   
> 
>    
> ----------------


wow.. MECH.. me also want..even if only one..anyway im willing to paid for it if u are selling...cheers 
 :Wink:  [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

MECH, real or not, I so gam dong, lau bak sai leh [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
actually have you managed to breed the mosquitoes?

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 8/25/2002 7:48:48 PM 
> 
> hey do ya'll know if golden rams eat shrimps?
> cuz i like lost $50 bucks worth of red shrimps(20only)
> in my densly planted tank...
> but as the malayan shrimps are bigger... i think only the smaller shimps in this case being the red shrimps, were eaten...
> 
> 
> ----------------


put red shrimp with ram, like stoning dogs with buns [ :Grin: ]

----------


## MECH

> ----------------
> On 8/25/2002 11:29:18 PM 
> 
> MECH, real or not, I so gam dong, lau bak sai leh [] [] 
> actually have you managed to breed the mosquitoes?
> ----------------


REAL [:0]......but the truth is I'm not able to breed them  :Wink:  .........hahahaa
Sorry to disappoint you YES  :Wink:  

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## subzero

I managed to get my tiger shrimp breeding and all of them are gone now....sad man. Already successfully breed 30 of them and before they die two of them are carrying eggs. I shouldn't have move them away from my breeding tank. All 60 of them die in one day..sob sob

----------


## hwchoy

subzero, you still alive ar? how about queueing up for another batch and try again?

----------

